Ask HN: How much taxes do you pay on Bitcoin earnings as a US resident? - simonebrunozzi
======
simonebrunozzi
A lot of information here, but wondering if anybody has a more recent point of
view: [http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bitcoin-transactions-and-
ameri...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bitcoin-transactions-and-american-
taxation-an-interview-with-daniel-winters-cpa-cm712172)

